# What causes low engine compression



## J1CS (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a echo HC 1500 hedge trimmer 21" shop says it has low engine compression. Can anyone tell me what are the causes of low engione compression!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Worn or broken rings, scored cylinder wall, busted piston,leaking head gasket, leaking valves(on 4 cycle) are a few things that can cause low compression. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

geogrubb said:


> Worn or broken rings, scored cylinder wall, busted piston,leaking head gasket, leaking valves(on 4 cycle) are a few things that can cause low compression. Have a good one. Geo


Hole in a piston, crack in the cylinder bore. So many things of which all make you tear it apart. SIGH


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*low compression*

It is usually due to a score on the piston in the ring area on 2 cycles. It usually happens at the exhaust port being a hot spot. Over heating is the main cause and inadequate air/fuel and/or oil/fuel ratio is usually the cause.


----------

